# Need help with code 95117???



## HutchsWifey06 (Sep 19, 2014)

I am a new coder, I have a job at my county hospital and their sister clinic.  I am having issues with determining what codes to use for injections.  I learned that I cannot code 95115 and 95117 in the same session.  My problem is the code 95117 says 2 or more injections.  I have a couple of patients that come in and do the allergy injections and venom injections in one visit. This is 4 injections, does this mean that I need to up the E/M visit?  Does the 95117 code have a limit as to how many injections can be tagged onto it?  And also the nurse is asking me if we need to be coding for syringes and needles used?  Or is this included in the E/M code selected for the visit?.  I am new to this so I am learning as I go.  Please help!!


----------



## StacyGalloway (Sep 24, 2014)

95115 is used for single injection when the clinic does NOT provide the extract.  95117 is used for 2 or more when the clinic does NOT provide the extract.  You might want to look at codes 95130-95134 - single to 5 stinging insect venoms to see if you can add one of those to the 95115/95117.


----------



## shellysk8 (Sep 24, 2014)

*95115 vs. 95117*

If only a total of one injection is given, use 95115. If two or more (regardless of how many - antigen, venom, or both), use ONE unit of 95117. If your offices prepares the antigens/venoms, you can bill 95144-95170 as appropriate for the number of venoms/antigens. This does not apply for the dilution vials, only the preparation of the INITIAL vials. You would bill out the total number of doses for each vial (most payers will only pay up to 10). You bill that charge on the initial injection given from the preparation, and any subsequent visits only get the 95115 or 95117.

Alternately, you could use the 95120-95134, which includes the antigen/venom and the injection. However, Medicare does not accept these codes, and thus many payers don't cover them either.

Supplies (such as syringe, guaze, bandaid) should be included in the cost of the injection. A separate E&M should only be billed if the patient is coming in for something besides just the allergy injections.

I hope this helps!


----------

